# "domain_unknown"  au démarrage

## Black_Mamba

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis après avoir bidouillé un peu avec Apache. Lorsque je lance Gentoo (dualboot) le message suivant apparaît "This is Black_Pearl .unknown_domain (Linux x86_64 4.12.12-gentoo)".

Je peux me logger mais le système se met en QWERTY, en lançant un startx j'arrive à lancer l'affaire, j'arrive à utiliser I3 (sans fond d'écran) alors que normalement j'ai le choix au début avec F1 si je souhaite travailler sous I3 ou Window x

En cherchant un peu sur les moteurs de recherche j'ai trouvé quelques commandes donnant quelques infos:

cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

cat /etc/net

rc-update show boot

cat /etc/init.d/hostname

/etc/init.d/hostname start

/etc/init.d/hostname restart

Mais rien de très concluant...   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour Black_Mamba,

Tu cherches à configurer ceci, si j'ai bien compris: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/System#Host_and_domain_information

----------

